# Fulltang To Hidden Tang



## Woodman (Mar 4, 2016)

I had this fulltang blade and since I really prefer hidden tang knives I took off the brass and ground the tang down. I got a shipment of some nice Crotch Walnut 2x2's so I took a small piece of one and carved a handle. Since I like the feel of wood I decided to use Coconut Oil, plus customers really like it. I think it brings out the best in Walnut. It comes in a hardened form so I heated it along with the walnut to open the pores. I applied it with a cloth until it had a good soaking.
PS An occasional application of the oil keeps it looking good.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/Fulltang%20Blade_zpsbueayptc.jpg

http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/100_17331_zpsihwuhmc7.jpg

http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/100_17321_zpsdpd92mgb.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 4, 2016)

Nice. My little carving knife has a hidden tang. Cut out with dremel tool and used epoxy and pins.


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 4, 2016)

Very nice knife, love that walnut


----------



## Woodman (Mar 4, 2016)

bamafatboy said:


> Very nice knife, love that walnut


Thanks, I really like walnut crotch when it has some of the red/orange color and coconut oil doesn't darken it the way some of the hardening oils do because some have a brown stain in them.


----------



## Strider (Mar 7, 2016)

That is a really handy knife and the wood makes it so much better :) Beware of the fully round handles, they are a bit more dangerous than other knife handle profiles...but then again..all the Scandinavians are wrong...


----------



## Woodman (Mar 7, 2016)

In the photo is does look round but I carved indents on both sides so it doesn't twist in the hand.
Here's a view from the bottom of the handle.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/100_17361_zpsdhjbswvl.jpg?t=1457372565


----------



## Strider (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh, now the shadows reveal it :) Sorry, I got distracted with the blood on the ruler hehe!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

